# Portuguese chamber music for guitar



## edubaltarsoares (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to share a collection of solos, duos and trios for the classical guitar:

https://voarnaterra.com/

thank you and enjoy it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

edubaltarsoares said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to share a collection of solos, duos and trios for the classical guitar:
> 
> ...


Do we have to become members to hear something?


----------



## edubaltarsoares (Oct 24, 2016)

hello Pugg, thank you for your interest.

You can hear freely, and also dowload the scores.

two of the recordings are on my solo album. (https://ebaltarsoares.bandcamp.com/releases) that you can hear only 3 times, then you have to buy...

have a nice day


----------

